# Is the project pulling patches from HardenedBSD?



## Beastie7 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just curious, what is the relationship with HardenedBSD? Are patches being pulled from them? Some pretty cool security stuff have been announced recently and I was wondering if any of that will be included in base.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 8, 2015)

https://reviews.freebsd.org/D473


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 9, 2015)

Indeed.  See https://github.com/HardenedBSD/hardenedBSD-upstreaming for code that is in the process of upstreaming, such as the Phabricator review mentioned above, or https://github.com/HardenedBSD/hardenedBSD for the more bleeding edge work.


----------



## Beastie7 (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright, thanks guys.


----------

